# PCGHX intern: Tapatalk-Unterstützung endet Anfang 2018



## PCGH-Redaktion (28. November 2017)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *PCGHX intern: Tapatalk-Unterstützung endet Anfang 2018*

						Durch das Plugin Tapatalk können Nutzer das PC-Games-Hardware-Extreme-Forum unabhängig vom Mobile-Skins oder Responsive-Funktionen nutzen. Da sich mit der Datenschutz-Grundverordnung der Europäischen Union im kommenden Jahr die Rechtslage ändert, ist eine weitere Unterstützung von Tapatalk nicht möglich.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *PCGHX intern: Tapatalk-Unterstützung endet Anfang 2018*


----------



## Bunny_Joe (28. November 2017)

*AW: PCGHX intern: Tapatalk-Unterstützung endet Anfang 2018*

****!
Ich finde die mobile Seite furchtbar und nutze das Forum ausschließlich über Tapatalk, wenn ich unterwegs bin.


Könnt ihr nicht wieder ne eigene App haben, wie früher?
Oder halt das mobile Forum komplett umkrempeln...


----------



## Stryke7 (28. November 2017)

*AW: PCGHX intern: Tapatalk-Unterstützung endet Anfang 2018*

ENDLICH! 

Ich habe mittlerweile 28 User blockiert um irgendwie gegen diesen unsäglichen Werbe-Spam anzukommen. 
Dabei verfassen einige davon hin und wieder lesenswerte Beiträge.


----------



## Amon (28. November 2017)

*AW: PCGHX intern: Tapatalk-Unterstützung endet Anfang 2018*

Mist! Ich schau hier öfter über Tapatalk rein. Was ändert sich denn da daß das nucht mehr möglich ist?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## ZAM (28. November 2017)

*AW: PCGHX intern: Tapatalk-Unterstützung endet Anfang 2018*



Bunny_Joe schrieb:


> ****!
> Könnt ihr nicht wieder ne eigene App haben, wie früher?


Das war auch nur ein Plugin von einem Drittanbieter, der es nicht weiterentwickelt hat.



> Oder halt das mobile Forum komplett umkrempeln...


Könnte eine ganze Weile dauern.



Amon schrieb:


> Mist! Ich schau hier öfter über Tapatalk rein. Was ändert sich denn da daß das nucht mehr möglich ist?


Steht im Artikel.


----------



## Olstyle (28. November 2017)

*AW: PCGHX intern: Tapatalk-Unterstützung endet Anfang 2018*

Gibt es denn nicht irgendwelche Planungen seitens Tapatalk z.B. eine irische Dependance auf zu machen?
Soo klein ist der europäische Markt ja auch wieder nicht.


----------



## Ion (28. November 2017)

*AW: PCGHX intern: Tapatalk-Unterstützung endet Anfang 2018*

Doof. Ich nutze unterwegs gerne Tapatalk.
Wobei die App in letzter Zeit nur noch Mist baut.


----------



## Ray2015 (28. November 2017)

*AW: PCGHX intern: Tapatalk-Unterstützung endet Anfang 2018*

Oh man, das ist schade. Tapatalk ist echt angenehm wenn man die richtige Version hat  Werde PCGHX dann wohl nur noch daheim über den PC lesen.


----------



## sethdiabolos (28. November 2017)

*AW: PCGHX intern: Tapatalk-Unterstützung endet Anfang 2018*

PCGH ist ja von unterwegs nicht wirklich nutzbar, da habe ich Tapatalk echt begrüßt. Wenn Tapatalk nicht mehr supportet wird sind Eure Zugriffszahlen am Tag bestimmt um einiges niedriger.


----------



## BosnaMaster (29. November 2017)

*AW: PCGHX intern: Tapatalk-Unterstützung endet Anfang 2018*

WTF die Mobile Seite ist ja völlig unbrauchbar, jetzt soll auch die einzige Alternative verschwinden. :mad: 



Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## iGameKudan (29. November 2017)

*AW: PCGHX intern: Tapatalk-Unterstützung endet Anfang 2018*

Hat schon seinen Grund, wieso ich auf dem Handy die normale Seite benutze. Ist zwar etwas mehr gescrolle, aber nunja...

Tapatalk habe ich auch schon ewig nicht mehr genutzt. Das einzige von denen, was ich noch so mitbekomme, sind diese verfluchten Spam-Mails, weil mich irgendwer angeschrieben hat, zitiert hat oder in einem Thread geantwortet habe wo ich geantwortet habe. Argh.


----------



## Leob12 (29. November 2017)

*AW: PCGHX intern: Tapatalk-Unterstützung endet Anfang 2018*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Hat schon seinen Grund, wieso ich auf dem Handy die normale Seite benutze. Ist zwar etwas mehr gescrolle, aber nunja...
> 
> Tapatalk habe ich auch schon ewig nicht mehr genutzt. Das einzige von denen, was ich noch so mitbekomme, sind diese verfluchten Spam-Mails, weil mich irgendwer angeschrieben hat, zitiert hat oder in einem Thread geantwortet habe wo ich geantwortet habe. Argh.


Kann man normalerweise alles ausschalten. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ray2015 (29. November 2017)

*AW: PCGHX intern: Tapatalk-Unterstützung endet Anfang 2018*

Mal sehen wie PC-Welt, Luxx usw. das machen. Das hier liest sich wie ne billige Ausrede, denn wenn man die Seite via TapaTalk aufruft, gehen Werbeeinnahmen verloren.


----------



## keinnick (29. November 2017)

*AW: PCGHX intern: Tapatalk-UnterstÃ¼tzung endet Anfang 2018*

Der Grund steht doch im Artikel und ist sicherlich nicht frei erfunden:


> Der Transfer von personenbezogenen Daten in Staaten außerhalb der EU/des EWA (sogenannten Drittstaaten) ist problematisch. Dies ist im Rahmen der Richtlinie 95/46/EG (Datenschutz-Richtlinie) der Fall und wird auch mit Inkrafttreten der Datenschutz-Grundverordnung so bleiben. Grund hierfür ist die Annahme, dass in Drittstaaten generell kein angemessenes Datenschutzniveau herrscht. Eine Ausnahme besteht dann, wenn die EU-Kommission für den betreffenden Staat ein solches festgestellt hat. Dementsprechend werden Datentransfers in Drittstaaten auch weiterhin nur zulässig sein, wenn zusätzliche Sicherheitsmechanismen dazu beitragen ein angemessenes Datenschutzniveau zu gewährleisten oder ein solches verbindlich festgestellt wurde.
> 
> Quelle: EU-Datenschutz-Grundverordnung: Das mussen Sie wissen


----------



## WhoRainZone (29. November 2017)

*AW: PCGHX intern: Tapatalk-UnterstÃ¼tzung endet Anfang 2018*



> Die Datenschutz-Grundverordnung gilt auch für Unternehmen, die ihren Sitz außerhalb der Europäischen Union haben, sich mit ihren Angeboten aber an EU-Bürger wenden


Und wenn Tapatalk das nicht will, dann geht es nicht.


> Der BvD bemängelte ferner, dass es für den Datentransfer aus der EU in Drittstaaten (z.B. USA) keine klaren Regeln gebe


Da kann man sich eigentlich nur an den Kopf fassen. Da braucht man 5 Jahre, um eine Verordnung zu kreieren, bekommt diesen Punkt aber nicht hin...


> So wird in einem Positionspapier der Arbeitsgruppe der Industrie das Sammeln von personenbezogenen Daten ohne festgelegte Zwecke erlaubt, ebenso wie die Weitergabe dieser Daten an Dritte.


Wow, und das Ding sollte eigentlich den Datenschutz verbessern...


> So bezeichnete der Leiter des Instituts für Informations-, Telekommunikations- und Medienrecht an der Universität Münster, Thomas Hoeren, die Datenschutz-Grundverordnung als „eines der schlechtesten Gesetze des 21. Jahrhunderts“





> die Datenschutz-Grundverordnung ignoriere „alle modernen Herausforderungen für den Datenschutz wie Soziale Netzwerke, Big Data (Datenflut und ihre Beherrschung), Suchmaschinen, Cloud Computing, Ubiquitous Computing (Durchdringung des Alltags und von Dingen durch Computer) und andere Technikanwendungen“


Muss ich ja wohl nichts mehr dazu sagen...

Alle quotes von Datenschutz-Grundverordnung – Wikipedia

EDIT:


keinnick schrieb:


> Der Grund steht doch im Artikel und ist sicherlich nicht frei erfunden:





> "Grund hierfür ist die Annahme, dass in Drittstaaten generell kein angemessenes Datenschutzniveau herrscht."


Aber EU-Weit Datensammeln und Weitergabe jener an Dritte ohne Einschränkungen erlauben...
Well played


----------



## rhalin (29. November 2017)

*AW: PCGHX intern: Tapatalk-Unterstützung endet Anfang 2018*

Sehr schade, Tapatalk ist zwar nicht fehlerlos aber sehr praktisch wenn man viele Foren liest . Die Webseite ist da für mich auf dem Mobiltelefon leider keine Alternative.


----------



## ZAM (29. November 2017)

*AW: PCGHX intern: Tapatalk-Unterstützung endet Anfang 2018*



Ray2015 schrieb:


> Mal sehen wie PC-Welt, Luxx usw. das machen. Das hier liest sich wie ne billige Ausrede, denn wenn man die Seite via TapaTalk aufruft, gehen Werbeeinnahmen verloren.


Dann hätten wir auch das Premium-Angebot von Tapatalk nutzen können und Anteile holen.
Aber der doofe Datenschutzbeauftragte sieht den Einsatz von Tapatalk zur Einführung der DSGVO leider kritisch.


----------



## DataDino (30. November 2017)

*AW: PCGHX intern: Tapatalk-Unterstützung endet Anfang 2018*

Gibt es denn keine REST- oder GraphQL-API für die Forensoftware? Ich denke so würde sich eine eigene App und/oder Singlepage-Webapp für das Forum deutlich einfacher und schneller realisieren lassen.


----------



## taks (30. November 2017)

*AW: PCGHX intern: Tapatalk-Unterstützung endet Anfang 2018*

Ich weiss auch ned was alle für Probleme mit dem Forum auf dem Smartphone haben 
Bin damit vollkommen zufrieden.


----------



## BosnaMaster (30. November 2017)

*AW: PCGHX intern: Tapatalk-Unterstützung endet Anfang 2018*



taks schrieb:


> Ich weiss auch ned was alle für Probleme mit dem Forum auf dem Smartphone haben
> Bin damit vollkommen zufrieden.


Autsch, kannst ja nicht mal in der Mobilen Ansicht die Grafiken der Benchmarks  anschauen...

Kommentare, da erübrigt sich jeder Kommentar. xD 

Vergleich mal die Mobile Seite und Forum von ComputerBase als Beispiel. Das sind WELTEN. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## ZAM (30. November 2017)

*AW: PCGHX intern: Tapatalk-Unterstützung endet Anfang 2018*



BosnaMaster schrieb:


> Autsch, kannst ja nicht mal in der Mobilen Ansicht die Grafiken der Benchmarks  anschauen...


Das kannst du auch mit Tapatalk nicht - Seite != Forum.


----------



## Cook2211 (30. November 2017)

*AW: PCGHX intern: Tapatalk-Unterstützung endet Anfang 2018*

Ich finde Tapatalk auch besser als die mobile Seite. Sehr schade, dass der Support endet...


----------



## Grestorn (30. November 2017)

*AW: PCGHX intern: Tapatalk-Unterstützung endet Anfang 2018*



ZAM schrieb:


> Könnte eine ganze Weile dauern.



ZAM. ich habe gerade für eine eigene Seite Discourse installiert. Das ist schon eine beeindruckende Software, komplett OpenSource und insbesondere auch voll Mobil-Kompatibel. Und m.W. kann man vbulletin Daten dort importieren. Schaut Euch das doch mal an, die Welt der Foren hat sich inzwischen weitergedreht...


----------



## BosnaMaster (30. November 2017)

*AW: PCGHX intern: Tapatalk-Unterstützung endet Anfang 2018*



ZAM schrieb:


> Das kannst du auch mit Tapatalk nicht - Seite != Forum.


Ja das ist klar,  aber bei Tapatalk gibt es andere Vorzüge. Die müssen wir ja jetzt hier nicht auseinander nehmen. 

Meim Beitrag schielte eher auf die Kommentare Möglichkeit(Mobile Ansicht) und Mobile Ansicht bei ComputerBase inkl. Benchs, Bilder ect...

Trotzdem wird der Komfort für den User deutlich verschlechtert. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## ZAM (30. November 2017)

*AW: PCGHX intern: Tapatalk-Unterstützung endet Anfang 2018*



Grestorn schrieb:


> ZAM. ich habe gerade für eine eigene Seite Discourse installiert. Das ist schon eine beeindruckende Software, komplett OpenSource und insbesondere auch voll Mobil-Kompatibel. Und m.W. kann man vbulletin Daten dort importieren. Schaut Euch das doch mal an, die Welt der Foren hat sich inzwischen weitergedreht...


Wenn das Forum nur aus News/Artikel-Kommentaren bestehen würde und das kein Aufbrechen irgendwelcher Strukturen bedeuten würde ...

Wir haben das uns letztens schon für eine andere unserer Seiten angeschaut, die nur das benötigen würde.


----------



## Marcimoto (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PCGHX intern: Tapatalk-Unterstützung endet Anfang 2018*



ZAM schrieb:


> Könnte eine ganze Weile dauern.



aber im endeffekt alternativlos, oder? ihr könnt es euch wohl kaum leisten, das forum auf diese weise ausbluten zu lassen.


----------



## usernamepleasehere (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PCGHX intern: Tapatalk-Unterstützung endet Anfang 2018*

Schade, auch wenn ich Tapatalk grauenhaft finde. 
Aber die mobile Seite ist noch schlimmer... Macht doch eine eigene App, gabs doch früher schon einmal? Sogar das BMW-Syndikat hat ne eigene App, dann kriegt ihr das bestimmt auch hin


----------



## Profitroll (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PCGHX intern: Tapatalk-Unterstützung endet Anfang 2018*

Tapatalk und Datenschutz


----------



## ZAM (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PCGHX intern: Tapatalk-Unterstützung endet Anfang 2018*



Profitroll schrieb:


> Tapatalk und Datenschutz


Gut erkannt.


----------



## rhalin (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PCGHX intern: Tapatalk-Unterstützung endet Anfang 2018*

Meiner Meinung nach gibt es im Netz eh keine Datensicherheit ausser man kommuniziert verschlüsselt. Ob nun die Daten über Tapatalk in die USA gehen oder anders abgefischt werden ist vermutlich egal. Kontrollieren kann das wohl kaum einer, auch kein Europäischer Datenschutzbeauftragter.


----------



## ZAM (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PCGHX intern: Tapatalk-Unterstützung endet Anfang 2018*



rhalin schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach gibt es im Netz eh keine Datensicherheit ausser man kommuniziert verschlüsselt. Ob nun die Daten über Tapatalk in die USA gehen oder anders abgefischt werden ist vermutlich egal. Kontrollieren kann das wohl kaum einer, auch kein Europäischer Datenschutzbeauftragter.


Kann uns aber leider nicht so egal sein.


----------



## rhalin (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PCGHX intern: Tapatalk-Unterstützung endet Anfang 2018*



ZAM schrieb:


> Kann uns aber leider nicht so egal sein.



Das ist mir schon klar, nur wird es kaum mehr Sicherheit geben nur weil Tapatalk nicht mehr verwendet wird. 
Hat ja bis jetzt auch keinen gestört.
Vielleicht erbarmt sich mal ein europäischer Entwickler eine Forenapp zu basteln.
Ist dann auch bestimmt viel sicherer


----------



## ZAM (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PCGHX intern: Tapatalk-Unterstützung endet Anfang 2018*



rhalin schrieb:


> Das ist mir schon klar, nur wird es kaum mehr Sicherheit geben nur weil Tapatalk nicht mehr verwendet wird.
> Hat ja bis jetzt auch keinen gestört.
> Vielleicht erbarmt sich mal ein europäischer Entwickler eine Forenapp zu basteln.
> Ist dann auch bestimmt viel sicherer


Es geht bei der DSGVO nicht mal wirklich um Sicherheit, sondern um die (Nicht-)Verwendung deiner Daten.


----------



## Thoddeleru (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PCGHX intern: Tapatalk-Unterstützung endet Anfang 2018*

Effektiv kein Unterschied, da PCGHX auf Tapatalk unter Android eh nie funktioniert. Ständig nur Netzwerkfehler. Jedes andere Forum läuft einwandfrei. Auf der mobilen Seite wurden meine Logins nicht akzeptiert. Kann ich halt nur noch vom PC aus dran.


----------



## Grestorn (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PCGHX intern: Tapatalk-Unterstützung endet Anfang 2018*

Bei mir funktioniert PCGHX auf Tapatalk unter Android problemlos.


----------



## WhoRainZone (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PCGHX intern: Tapatalk-Unterstützung endet Anfang 2018*



ZAM schrieb:


> Es geht bei der DSGVO nicht mal wirklich um Sicherheit, sondern um die (Nicht-)Verwendung deiner Daten.



Offiziell zumindest...


> So wird in einem Positionspapier der Arbeitsgruppe der Industrie das Sammeln von personenbezogenen Daten ohne festgelegte Zwecke erlaubt, ebenso wie die Weitergabe dieser Daten an Dritte.



Datenschutz-Grundverordnung – Wikipedia


----------



## ZAM (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PCGHX intern: Tapatalk-Unterstützung endet Anfang 2018*



WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Offiziell zumindest...
> Datenschutz-Grundverordnung – Wikipedia


Aufklärung, no need


----------



## -Shorty- (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PCGHX intern: Tapatalk-Unterstützung endet Anfang 2018*

Das ist aber mal richtig mies, bin dagegen!


----------



## WhoRainZone (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PCGHX intern: Tapatalk-Unterstützung endet Anfang 2018*

Damit meinte ich jetzt nicht explizit PCGH oä. sondern wollte zeigen, wie unsinnig dieses Gesetz ist. Es soll den Datenschutz fördern, lockert aber scheinbar die Richtlinien für den Umgang mit Personenbezogenen Daten.

Ab hier mehr oder weniger OffTopic verknüpft mit unterschwelligem Gesellschaftsrage


Spoiler



Somit wird es zb für Facebook und wie sie alle heißen, noch einfacher, ihr angepasste Werbung zu vermarkten, der Gläserne Mensch wird immer realer. Die Vollidioten mit Amazon Alexa tragen dazu auch noch ihren Teil bei, Heiko Maas hat sich selbst zum Zensurminister befördert und dank der Flüchtlingskrise schreien immer mehr Leute nach Videoüberwachung. Gesichtserkennung ist soweit, dass man sie quasi überall installieren kann, zusammen mit flächendeckender Überwachung ist das eine gute Combo. Bals ist es hier wie in WatchDogs...


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PCGHX intern: Tapatalk-Unterstützung endet Anfang 2018*

Tja,dann werde ich und bestimmt noch so mach anderer seltener ins Forum schauen, das bedeutet erstmal weniger Werbeeinnahmen... 

Wer das Eine will muss das Andere mögen, aber das wurde bestimmt schon einkalkuliert und es wird somit entweder mehr Werbung auf der Seite/Forum geben (unter jedem zweiten Beitrag  ), oder die Computec GmbH schaltet Werbung einfach teurer.

Wie auch immer... ich finde diese Entscheidung nicht gut und bin gespannt wie ihr (bzw. Computec) das kompensieren wollt.


----------



## ZAM (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PCGHX intern: Tapatalk-Unterstützung endet Anfang 2018*



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Wie auch immer... ich finde diese Entscheidung nicht gut


Das ist im Endeffekt nicht mal unsere Entscheidung, sondern die der EU. Und so lange Tapatalk kein Hosting in der EU und Ausweisungen gemäß DSGVO betreibt, müssen wir das rausnehmen.


----------



## Grestorn (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PCGHX intern: Tapatalk-Unterstützung endet Anfang 2018*

...oder darauf verzichten, personenbezogene Daten zu speichern. Wozu ja auch die Mailadresse zählt. 

...oder die EU auf diese massiv unsinnige und weltfremde Richtlinie hinweisen. Die mich in meinem Job übrigens auch richtig Nerven kostet.


----------



## ZAM (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PCGHX intern: Tapatalk-Unterstützung endet Anfang 2018*



Grestorn schrieb:


> ...oder darauf verzichten, personenbezogene Daten zu speichern. Wozu ja auch die Mailadresse zählt.



Ja, geil - keine E-Mails mehr in Accounts. ^^


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PCGHX intern: Tapatalk-Unterstützung endet Anfang 2018*

Schon klar... das Computec dann bis zu 4‰ der Jahreseinnahmen als Strafe abdrücken müsste, ist natürlich ein schlagendes Argument für diese Entscheidung.

Ihr lasst euch von der EU zu dieser Entscheidung zwingen, währe hier eher passend, aber die Schuldfrage stellt ihr ja nicht, sondern was wir als Nutzer von dieser Entscheidung halten.


----------



## amer_der_erste (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PCGHX intern: Tapatalk-Unterstützung endet Anfang 2018*

Was habt ihr alle?

Ich nutze das Forum sehr gerne und sehr oft auf meinem Smartphone.
Wo ist das Problem?


----------



## -Shorty- (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PCGHX intern: Tapatalk-Unterstützung endet Anfang 2018*



amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Was habt ihr alle?
> 
> Ich nutze das Forum sehr gerne und sehr oft auf meinem Smartphone.
> Wo ist das Problem?



Falls du Tapatalk nicht kennst oder nutzt, bist du ja nicht betroffen. 

(im Zweifel hilft mir da immer der Threadtitel auf die Sprünge, Notfalls der Artikel dazu, aber nur ! im Notfall)


----------



## Leob12 (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PCGHX intern: Tapatalk-Unterstützung endet Anfang 2018*



amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Was habt ihr alle?
> 
> Ich nutze das Forum sehr gerne und sehr oft auf meinem Smartphone.
> Wo ist das Problem?


Tapatalk ist weitaus bequemer, übersichtlicher...

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Markus_Wollny (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PCGHX intern: Tapatalk-Unterstützung endet Anfang 2018*



Grestorn schrieb:


> ZAM. ich habe gerade für eine eigene Seite Discourse installiert. Das ist schon eine beeindruckende Software, komplett OpenSource und insbesondere auch voll Mobil-Kompatibel. Und m.W. kann man vbulletin Daten dort importieren. Schaut Euch das doch mal an, die Welt der Foren hat sich inzwischen weitergedreht...



Discourse schauen wir uns tatsächlich bereits an, wenn auch noch nicht mit dem konkreten Ziel, das extreme-Forum dorthin zu migrieren. Das ist allerdings technisch schon ein großer Schritt und muss gut überlegt sein - Discourse nutzt beispielsweise statt MySQL PostgreSQL (was ich sehr begrüße), unterstützte aber bislang noch keine PostgreSQL-Version >9.5 (der Patch dafür ist erst 12 Tage alt und daher wohl noch nicht ausreichend getestet); da wir bereits auf 10 sind, ist das aktuell bereits der erste Showstopper. Dann wird das Ding offiziell nur als Docker-Container supportet und die Dokumentation, wie man das in einer verteilten Architektur hinter einem Loadbalancer betreibt, ist etwas mau. Ruby-Entwickler gibt's zudem zur Zeit auch noch keine im Team und eigens für den Support einer Forensoftware Leute anzuheuern ist für uns nicht so einfach drin. Zufälligerweise habe ich am letzten Freitag mit einem Kollegen aus einem anderen großen Verlag gesprochen, der exakt diese Umstellung von VB auf Discourse gerade in Arbeit hat - der Importer für VBulletin ist leider ebenfalls alles andere als problemfrei.

Aber wir sehen selbst, dass VBulletin technisch Staub ansetzt und mir persönlich gefällt die Perspektive im Hinblick auf den Hersteller Internet Brands auch nicht so sonderlich. Bei den Alternativen sieht für mich Discourse allerdings in der Tat derzeit am vielversprechendsten aus, es kann also durchaus sein, dass wir da über kurz oder lang in näheren Kontakt damit kommen. Dabei wird allerdings das Extreme-Forum eher nicht die Pionierrolle spielen, wir würden das hier erst in Betracht ziehen, wenn Discourse bei uns schon woanders den "battle-tested" Status erreicht hat.

Viele Grüße

  Markus


----------



## Grestorn (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PCGHX intern: Tapatalk-Unterstützung endet Anfang 2018*

@Markus: Danke für die Stellungnahme. Finde ich gut! 

Dass Discourse nicht ganz einfach ist, kann ich nur bestätigen. Man kann es schon aus seinem Docker-Container rausholen, aber dann muss man alles selbst machen und es wird eklig... Ich finde ja doof, dass man es nur mit Tricks und Aufwand als echtes Docker-Image verteilen kann.


----------



## Ray2015 (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: PCGHX intern: Tapatalk-Unterstützung endet Anfang 2018*

Gibt es denn schon einen Termin wann TapaTalk nicht mehr unterstützt wird?


----------



## Incredible Alk (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: PCGHX intern: Tapatalk-Unterstützung endet Anfang 2018*

Das Gesetz das uns zwingt tritt am 25. Mai diesen Jahres in Kraft.
Spätestens dann muss Tapatalk raus (sofern es nicht entsprechend angepasst wurde vom Entwickler).


----------



## ZAM (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: PCGHX intern: Tapatalk-Unterstützung endet Anfang 2018*

Ich bin eigentlich davon ausgegangen, es wäre überall schon deaktiviert.

*Edit* Zur Sicherheit noch mal nachgeschaut, es ist deaktiviert. 
Wir haben Tapatalk auch angeschrieben, dass wir das so lange nicht einsetzen, bis sie ihr System GDPR-Konform angepasst haben.


----------



## Olstyle (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: PCGHX intern: Tapatalk-Unterstützung endet Anfang 2018*

Offensichtlich hast du mehr als "Nachschauen" gemacht. Jedenfalls war ich heute morgen noch mit TT drin und jetzt geht es nicht mehr. (Und mein eh schon überzogenes Datenvolumen ächzt unter der Webseite)


----------



## iReckyy (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: PCGHX intern: Tapatalk-Unterstützung endet Anfang 2018*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Offensichtlich hast du mehr als "Nachschauen" gemacht. Jedenfalls war ich heute morgen noch mit TT drin und jetzt geht es nicht mehr. (Und mein eh schon überzogenes Datenvolumen ächzt unter der Webseite)




Hier das gleiche. Sehr schade, war äußerst oft mit TT aktiv.


----------



## Ray2015 (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: PCGHX intern: Tapatalk-Unterstützung endet Anfang 2018*

Klar "nachgeschaut". Konnte heute morgen auch noch via TapaTalk rein. Echt schade. Immerhin ist nich nicht der 25. Mai. Mich würden demnächst aber mal die Zugriffszahlen interessieren. Die dürften demnach ja jetzt etwas einbrechen.


----------



## ZAM (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: PCGHX intern: Tapatalk-Unterstützung endet Anfang 2018*



Ray2015 schrieb:


> Klar "nachgeschaut". Konnte heute morgen auch noch via TapaTalk rein. Echt schade. Immerhin ist nich nicht der 25. Mai. Mich würden demnächst aber mal die Zugriffszahlen interessieren. Die dürften demnach ja jetzt etwas einbrechen.


Ja nachgeschaut - Das Plugin war seit Ende Januar deaktiviert. Aber offenbar haben die noch über den Ordner Zugriffe erzeugt - geiles System. Habe heute alles gelöscht.

Die Tapatalk-Nutzung war generell nicht all zu hoch. Aber auch eine hohe Nutzung würde nichts an der Tatsache ändern, dass wir es nicht weiter nutzen können, so lange da keine Anpassungen passieren.


----------



## Palmdale (23. Februar 2018)

*AW: PCGHX intern: Tapatalk-Unterstützung endet Anfang 2018*

Narf, war eben auf der Suche, weshalb PCGH im Forum mit tapatalk nimmer geht und tada, hier stehts schwarz auf weiß. Hm, gibt es denn Ersatz? Ich fand die App nämlich grandios, da sie einen selbst dann über Erwähnungen und Quotes informierte, wenn es die Forensoftware an sich nicht anbot (z.B. Computerbase oder andere Foren, in denen ich auch unterwegs bin). 

Gibt es adäquaten EU-konformen App-Ersatz, der vielleicht schon von anderen getestete wurde? Gleichzeitig möchte ich darin übereinstimmen, dass die Mobile PCGH Seite unbrauchbar ist. Selbst mit Handy bleibe ich immer auf der regulären Desktop-Seite...


----------



## ZAM (23. Februar 2018)

*AW: PCGHX intern: Tapatalk-Unterstützung endet Anfang 2018*



Palmdale schrieb:


> Gibt es adäquaten EU-konformen App-Ersatz, der vielleicht schon von anderen getestete wurde? Gleichzeitig möchte ich darin übereinstimmen, dass die Mobile PCGH Seite unbrauchbar ist. Selbst mit Handy bleibe ich immer auf der regulären Desktop-Seite...


Das hätten wir mit der Abschaltung zeitgleich zum Einsatz gebracht.


----------



## Palmdale (23. Februar 2018)

*AW: PCGHX intern: Tapatalk-Unterstützung endet Anfang 2018*

Ohje


----------



## Ray2015 (23. Februar 2018)

*AW: PCGHX intern: Tapatalk-Unterstützung endet Anfang 2018*

Was könnte euch denn im schlimmsten Fall passieren wenn ihr TapaTalk weiter einsetzt?


----------



## ZAM (23. Februar 2018)

*AW: PCGHX intern: Tapatalk-Unterstützung endet Anfang 2018*

Prüfung, Feststellung des Verstoßes gegen die EU-DSGVO und 4% des Konzernjahresumsatzes als Strafe.


----------



## ebastler (23. Februar 2018)

*AW: PCGHX intern: Tapatalk-Unterstützung endet Anfang 2018*

Na super, das ist für jemanden wie mich der Foren quasi nur mobil benutzt richtig kacke -.-


----------



## JoM79 (23. Februar 2018)

*AW: PCGHX intern: Tapatalk-Unterstützung endet Anfang 2018*

Ich lösche dann mal Tapatalk und werde mit dem Handy nur noch selten das Forum nutzen.


----------



## onlygaming (23. Februar 2018)

*AW: PCGHX intern: Tapatalk-Unterstützung endet Anfang 2018*

Habe mich schon gewundert warum heute in Tapatalk nichts mehr ging.... schade, hatte da nie Probleme mit im Gegenteil war sehr zufrieden mit der App.
Werde dann auch nur noch von Zuhause ins Forum schauen.


----------



## Stryke7 (24. Februar 2018)

*AW: PCGHX intern: Tapatalk-Unterstützung endet Anfang 2018*

Juchu, kann ich endlich wieder etwa die Hälfte aller Foren-User aus meiner Block-Liste nehmen weil sie nun keinen Spam mehr posten?


----------



## mayo (24. Februar 2018)

*AW: PCGHX intern: Tapatalk-Unterstützung endet Anfang 2018*

Ohje, was für ein Mist. Ich hasse diese mobile Seite. Das wird immer schwerer das Forum zu nutzen, dabei bin ich seit den Anfängen dabei ..


----------



## Gordon-1979 (24. Februar 2018)

*AW: PCGHX intern: Tapatalk-Unterstützung endet Anfang 2018*

So PCGH (COMPUTEC MEDIA GROUP), was ist jetzt die Alternative? 
80% habe ich über das Smartphone erledigt.
Gibt es eine Empfehlung von euch.


----------



## Laudian (24. Februar 2018)

*AW: PCGHX intern: Tapatalk-Unterstützung endet Anfang 2018*

Das wäre doch jetzt ein guter Zeitpunkt, einfach eine Option anzubieten, das Forum für eine feste Auflösung zu rendern. Dann sieht es aus dem Smartphone genau wie auf dem PC aus und sehr viele Leute sind einfach erst einmal glücklich.

Und technisch ist das jetzt wirklich nicht so schwer umzusetzen. Einfach per Cookie speichern, ob man ein responsive Design oder eine feste Auflösung haben möchte, und dann dann irgendwie "width=device-width" durch "width=1500" oder so ersetzen. Im Idealfall könnte man sich seine Wunschauflösung dann im Controlpanel sogar noch selbst einstellen (wird ebenfalls per Cookie gespeichert?).

Aber gut, ich wiederhole mich auch erst, seit ihr das responsive-Design eingeführt habt...


----------



## ZAM (24. Februar 2018)

*AW: PCGHX intern: Tapatalk-Unterstützung endet Anfang 2018*



Laudian schrieb:


> Das wäre doch jetzt ein guter Zeitpunkt, einfach eine Option anzubieten, das Forum für eine feste Auflösung zu rendern.


Gibt es: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/profile.php?do=editoptions


----------



## Laudian (24. Februar 2018)

*AW: PCGHX intern: Tapatalk-Unterstützung endet Anfang 2018*

Oh, seit wann gibt es das denn? Gefällt mir auf jeden Fall sehr sehr gut.

Edit: Nein, so ganz wie erhofft funktioniert das nicht. Das begrenzt zwar die maximale Breite, aber 

```
<meta name="viewport" content="width=device-width
```
 bleibt, damit bleiben die ganzen "Fehler" auf kleinen Displays bestehen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (25. Februar 2018)

*AW: PCGHX intern: Tapatalk-Unterstützung endet Anfang 2018*

Na Super, und nun?
Jetzt muss ich ganz ehrlich sagen, das die Nutzung von PCGHX-Forem für mich quasi dermaßen uninteressant wird, das ich mich frage, ob ich nicht meinen Accout stillegen soll.

Hier muss eine Lösung her, und eine Mobile Website-Version ist "keine!" Lösung, sorry.


----------



## bofri (25. Februar 2018)

*AW: PCGHX intern: Tapatalk-Unterstützung endet Anfang 2018*

Was ich nicht verstehe ist, das es anscheinend nur das PCGH Forum betrifft. HWLuxx und Computerbase laufen noch. Das Problem ist doch angeblich Tapatalk und nicht PCGHX.

So oder so, trifft es für mich auch zu. Ein Forum ohne App wie Tapatalk nutze ich nicht. Die Mobile Versionen sind alle nicht zumutbar.


----------



## Incredible Alk (25. Februar 2018)

*AW: PCGHX intern: Tapatalk-Unterstützung endet Anfang 2018*



bofri schrieb:


> Was ich nicht verstehe ist, das es anscheinend nur das PCGH Forum betrifft. HWLuxx und Computerbase laufen noch. Das Problem ist doch angeblich Tapatalk und nicht PCGHX.


Zwei Punkte:
1.) Rechtlich ists erst ab dem 25. Mai zwingend. Bis dahin können alle Kollegen noch nachziehen.
2.) Ohne jemandem was unterstellen zu wollen: Lange nicht alle vergleichbaren Seiten sind was Gesetze zum Datenschutz und deren Auswirkungen auf Foren wie dieses angeht derart exakt/100% korrekt unterwegs wie PCGH. 
Beispiel: Wir Moderatoren dürfen nicht die hinterlegte eMailadresse anderer User sehen (weil das per Gesetz nunmal verboten ist). Dazu wurden im Controlpanel der Mods händisch Skripte eingepflegt von PCGH und damit die entsprechenden Felder für uns geschwärzt/zensiert da man die Daten normalerweise (Softwarestandard vBulletin) als SuperMod sehen könnte. Glaubst du, das wäre bei HWL und CB usw. überall auch der Fall...? 

Aus meiner Erfahrung bei anderen Foren (jetzt nicht die genannten) und Bekannten die sonstwo Mods sind: Die interessiert das gar nicht, da sieht jeder (illegalerweise) alles.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (25. Februar 2018)

*AW: PCGHX intern: Tapatalk-Unterstützung endet Anfang 2018*

Es gab doch mal eine PCGHX-App, was ist eigentlich mit der passiert?


----------



## Olstyle (25. Februar 2018)

*AW: PCGHX intern: Tapatalk-Unterstützung endet Anfang 2018*

Das war Forumrunner mit Skin und die zugrundeliegende App wurde von den Entwicklern aufgegeben weil sie gegen Tapatalk nicht ankamen.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (25. Februar 2018)

*AW: PCGHX intern: Tapatalk-Unterstützung endet Anfang 2018*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Das war Forumrunner mit Skin und die zugrundeliegende App wurde von den Entwicklern aufgegeben weil sie gegen Tapatalk nicht ankamen.



Jetzt ist die Möglichkeit aber groß, das dieser wieder die App starten könnte.
Ich wäre mit dabei.


----------



## Incredible Alk (25. Februar 2018)

*AW: PCGHX intern: Tapatalk-Unterstützung endet Anfang 2018*

Es besteht ja auch noch die Chance, dass Tapatalk sich EU-gesetzeskonform updatet sozusagen - dann können wirs einfach weiter nutzen. Auch wenn ich persönlich irgendwie nicht dran glaube.

Idee nebenbei: Ab Juni kann man dann ja jedem Forenbetreiber richtig an die Karre pissen der nach wie vor Tapatalk einsetzt... oha wenn das die Trolle erfahren. "Wie ich wurde gebannt... das wird teuer für euch."


----------



## Gordon-1979 (25. Februar 2018)

*AW: PCGHX intern: Tapatalk-Unterstützung endet Anfang 2018*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Es besteht ja auch noch die Chance, dass Tapatalk sich EU-gesetzeskonform updatet sozusagen - dann können wirs einfach weiter nutzen. Auch wenn ich persönlich irgendwie nicht dran glaube.



Ich zwar auch nicht, aber wenn man überlegt, dass Tapatalk eine Bezahlapp ist, sollte da schon was kommen.


----------



## N8Mensch2 (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: PCGHX intern: Tapatalk-Unterstützung endet Anfang 2018*

Hm, habe Tapatalk nie benutzt und verstehe die Problematik gar nicht. Am Handy kann ich doch Desktop Ansicht auswählen, und ist alles drauf bzw. wird alles angezeigt. Oder was soll mir fehlen?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Warum denn "Mobile Seite" verwenden?


----------



## Laudian (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: PCGHX intern: Tapatalk-Unterstützung endet Anfang 2018*

Nun, auf meinem iPhone sieht das Forum folgendermaßen aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Threadtitel werden hier praktischerweise abgeschnitten, damit mehr Platz für das Datum der Threaderstellung bleibt. Man muss auf einem kleinen Display eben Prioritäten setzen.
Den Screenshot wollte ich direkt vom iPhone hochladen, aber siehe da:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Menü zur Beitragserstellung ist auf dem iPhone leider abgeschnitten, sodass man keine Fotos hochladen kann.

Meiner Meinung nach ist ein responsive Design dafür gedacht, eine Website auf kleinen Displays Besser bedienbar zu machen. Das Design bei PCGH entfernt stattdessen einfach solange Inhalt, bis der verbleibende Inhalt auf den Bildschirm passt.  Dumm nur, wenn das Forum dadurch unbenutzbar wird, weil wichtige Funktionen wie „Threadtitel anzeigen“ oder „Bilder hochladen“ ersatzlos gestrichen werden.

Die Desktop-Seite anzufordern bewirkt am iPhone übrigens nichts, man bekommt die gleiche Seite angezeigt. Das macht auch Sinn, denn es gibt ja keine dedizierte Desktop-Seite.

Das Problem ist übrigens eines des Viewports. Um Webentwicklern das Leben zu vereinfachen, gibt Apple für alle iPhones vom ersten bis zum SE den gleichen Viewport von 320 Pixeln an. Dadurch sehen Websites auf allen Geräten gleich aus, obwohl sie unterschiedliche Auflösungen haben. Die tatsächliche Auflösung wird dann genutzt, um Elemente wie Schrift etc schärfer darzustellen, als im angegebenen Viewport eigentlich möglich wäre.

Außerdem wird dadurch erreicht, dass man nicht immer extrem weit reinzoomen muss, um Texte lesen zu können, denn die Websites kennen ja nur die Auflösung des Gerätes, nicht die tatsächliche Größe des Displays.

Bei Android ist es prinzipiell das gleiche Spiel, nur dass die Funktion „Desktop-Seite“ anscheinend die Viewport Einstellung außer Kraft setzt und die ausgelieferte Seite für die tatsächliche Geräteauflösung rendert. Die Seite wird dann also nicht für ein 320 Pixel grosßes Display gerendert, sondern für die tatsächlich vorhandenen 1440 Pixel eines Galaxy S6. Das responsive Design glaubt dann, es mit einem größeren Display zu tun zu haben, und lässt das bescheuerte Filtern einfach sein. Tada, die Seite sieht aus wie auf einem PC, obwohl PCGH garkeine spezielle Desktop Seite hat...


----------



## N8Mensch2 (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: PCGHX intern: Tapatalk-Unterstützung endet Anfang 2018*

Ja aber das geht doch nicht. Ihr wollt mir doch jetzt nicht wirklich erzählen, dass ihr ein Handy benutzt, das keine normalen Desktop-Seiten anzeigen kann? Die "Mobilen Seiten" sind nicht nur hier Horror. 
Kann man auf dem iPhone keine anderen Browser installieren, die eine solche Funktion "Desktop Seite anfordern" bieten?


----------



## bofri (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: PCGHX intern: Tapatalk-Unterstützung endet Anfang 2018*



N8Mensch2 schrieb:


> Hm, habe Tapatalk nie benutzt und verstehe die Problematik gar nicht. Am Handy kann ich doch Desktop Ansicht auswählen, und ist alles drauf bzw. wird alles angezeigt. Oder was soll mir fehlen?
> Warum denn "Mobile Seite" verwenden?



Du willst mir doch nicht ernsthaft erzählen, dass du die Desktop Seite auf einem Smartphone nutzt!? Also meine Finger sind dafür zu groß. Da bin ich nur am rumscrollen. Außerdem ist es ja auch so, dass Tapatalk eine viel bessere Übersicht für die verschiedenen Foren bietet. Im Browser muss ich dann auf Lesezeichen usw zurück greifen. Zusätzlich bietet Tapatalk die Funktion zum ersten ungelesenen Beitrag in einem Thread zu springen. Das gibt es bei keiner Desktop oder Mobil Version.
Also mir bietet Tapatalk sehr viele Vorteile und meiner Meinung ist alles andere Mobil nicht zufriedenstellend nutzbar.


----------



## Laudian (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: PCGHX intern: Tapatalk-Unterstützung endet Anfang 2018*

Zum ersten ungelesenen Beitrag kannst du hier auch springen, wenn du das Symbol links vom Threadtitel anklickst.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: PCGHX intern: Tapatalk-Unterstützung endet Anfang 2018*

Und das geht in jedem WBB Forum so.

Ich hab ja an der Mobildarstellung auch Kritik, aber das gehört da nicht zu.


----------



## N8Mensch2 (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: PCGHX intern: Tapatalk-Unterstützung endet Anfang 2018*



bofri schrieb:


> Du willst mir doch nicht ernsthaft erzählen, dass du die Desktop Seite auf einem Smartphone nutzt!? Also meine Finger sind dafür zu groß. Da bin ich nur am rumscrollen.


Doch, bevorzugt nutze ich die Desktop Ansicht. Möchte ja alle Informationen haben, also eure Signaturen sowie sonstige relevanten Informationen z.B. aus welchen Unterforum ein Beitrag kommt etc.. Außerdem sind in Mobiler Ansicht die Überschriften der Beiträge derart kurz, kann man sich keinen Reim drauf machen, und demzufolge gar nicht nutzbar. 
Ich kann auch alles unter Desktop Ansicht gut lesen, aktuell schaue ich so drauf:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und mein Handy ist mit 5.1 Zoll nicht das Größte.
Zudem kann ich ja auch blitzschnell zoomen oder bisschen scrollen, falls nötig.


----------



## bofri (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: PCGHX intern: Tapatalk-Unterstützung endet Anfang 2018*



Laudian schrieb:


> Zum ersten ungelesenen Beitrag kannst du hier auch springen, wenn du das Symbol links vom Threadtitel anklickst.



Ok, danke für den Hinweis. Da muss aber auch erst mal drauf kommen.

...und wenn schon verwende ich auch die Desktop Version.


----------



## orca113 (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: PCGHX intern: Tapatalk-Unterstützung endet Anfang 2018*

Tapatalk war super. Schlimm was uns die ganze EU Kacke hier bringt. 

Hoffe es wird irgendwas getan was wieder den alten Tapatalk Comfort zurück bringt. Weil so ist das Forum mobil für mich gestorben.

Ne App wäre wieder super.


----------



## Ion (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: PCGHX intern: Tapatalk-Unterstützung endet Anfang 2018*

Tapatalk wurde jetzt zum Ende hin auch immer nerviger. Ständig die Meldung "kauf doch die Pro Version" und dann die Werbung da drin, ala "War Millionär, arbeitet jetzt bei KFC" .. sry, aber da bekommt man ja Kotzkrämpfe 
Die Modfunktionen haben dann auch irgendwann nicht mehr korrekt funktioniert und ziemlich oft "durfte" ich auch keine Nachrichten mehr senden. 
Also ich weine nicht drum!


----------



## orca113 (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: PCGHX intern: Tapatalk-Unterstützung endet Anfang 2018*



Ion schrieb:


> Tapatalk wurde jetzt zum Ende hin auch immer nerviger. Ständig die Meldung "kauf doch die Pro Version" und dann die Werbung da drin, ala "War Millionär, arbeitet jetzt bei KFC" .. sry, aber da bekommt man ja Kotzkrämpfe
> Die Modfunktionen haben dann auch irgendwann nicht mehr korrekt funktioniert und ziemlich oft "durfte" ich auch keine Nachrichten mehr senden.
> Also ich weine nicht drum!



Ja gut das stimmt aber sonst definitv besser als die mobile Seite. Mir hat die App richtig gut gefallen damals.


----------



## bofri (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: PCGHX intern: Tapatalk-Unterstützung endet Anfang 2018*



Ion schrieb:


> Tapatalk wurde jetzt zum Ende hin auch immer nerviger. Ständig die Meldung "kauf doch die Pro Version" und dann die Werbung da drin, ala "War Millionär, arbeitet jetzt bei KFC" .. sry, aber da bekommt man ja Kotzkrämpfe
> Die Modfunktionen haben dann auch irgendwann nicht mehr korrekt funktioniert und ziemlich oft "durfte" ich auch keine Nachrichten mehr senden.
> Also ich weine nicht drum!



Naja, da ist die Tapatalk Werbung aber noch verhätltnismäßig angenehm im Vergleich zu der Werbung auf der PCGH Mainpage. Da könnte ich nämlich 
Ständig kommen da irgendwelche Werbefenster reingeflogen. Die Meldung zur Proversion von Tapatalk kommt bei mir weniger als einmal im Monat.


----------



## G0NZ0 (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: PCGHX intern: Tapatalk-Unterstützung endet Anfang 2018*



bofri schrieb:


> Die Meldung zur Proversion von Tapatalk kommt bei mir weniger als einmal im Monat.



Bei mir kam das als VIP und das ganze auch mehrmals täglich. Manchmal wurde ich direkt zum Bezahlen weitergeleitet,  als hätte ich schon auf kaufen geklickt. Das vermisse ich jetzt auch nicht.


----------



## bofri (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: PCGHX intern: Tapatalk-Unterstützung endet Anfang 2018*

Ok, das ist natürlich nervig. Die Erfahrungen scheinen hier aber echt unterschiedlich zu sein.
Was mir persönlich sehr auf die Nerven ging, war als Tapatalk ständig Updates gemacht hat und dann gute nützliche Funktionen auf einmal wieder rausgeflogen sind. Aber seit einiger Zeit bin ich sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Zocker_Boy (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: PCGHX intern: Tapatalk-Unterstützung endet Anfang 2018*

Also ich trauere Tapatalk nicht so sehr nach. Die meisten Foren, in denen ich sonst noch unterwegs bin, bieten dafür ohnehin keine Unterstützung an. Ich schreibe aber auch übers Smartphone außerhalb von Whatsapp sowieso ziemlich wenig, weil mir das grundsätzlich zu umständlich und zu langatmig ist. An einem Notebook oder PC schreibt es sich 3x schneller und mit weniger Tippfehlern als auf dem Smartphone


----------



## ZAM (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: PCGHX intern: Tapatalk-Unterstützung endet Anfang 2018*

Also, es gab Feedback vom Tapatalk-Support, dass sie an Anpassungen arbeiten bzgl. DSGVO - Aber bis es soweit ist und ob es überhaupt so kommt, bleibt das Plugin erst mal aus.


----------



## chaotium (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: PCGHX intern: Tapatalk-Unterstützung endet Anfang 2018*

Ihr habt Probleme XD


----------



## orca113 (27. Februar 2018)

*AW: PCGHX intern: Tapatalk-Unterstützung endet Anfang 2018*



ZAM schrieb:


> Also, es gab Feedback vom Tapatalk-Support, dass sie an Anpassungen arbeiten bzgl. DSGVO - Aber bis es soweit ist und ob es überhaupt so kommt, bleibt das Plugin erst mal aus.



Super ich hoffe sie bleiben dran. Danke für die Info.



bofri schrieb:


> Ok, das ist natürlich nervig. Die Erfahrungen scheinen hier aber echt unterschiedlich zu sein.
> Was mir persönlich sehr auf die Nerven ging, war als Tapatalk ständig Updates gemacht hat und dann gute nützliche Funktionen auf einmal wieder rausgeflogen sind. Aber seit einiger Zeit bin ich sehr zufrieden.



Das scheint in der Tat so zu sein. Mich nervt an Tapa nur das dort manchmal Werbung geschaltet wird die total bescheuert ist (als Beispiel sei zu nennen irgendwas in arabischer Schrift und einer Frau in Burka, was sicher eine Werbung für orientalisches Dating ist oder sowas).

Wurde jedoch nie genervt mit aufdringlichen Sachen von wegen ich soll Premium machen und sowas.


----------



## Leob12 (28. Februar 2018)

*AW: PCGHX intern: Tapatalk-Unterstützung endet Anfang 2018*



orca113 schrieb:


> Super ich hoffe sie bleiben dran. Danke für die Info.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich fand es auch nicht wirklich aufdringlich. Es war mit den Reitern "abonnierte Themen", "Themen mit eigenen Beiträgen" usw viel angenehmer, eben weil es fürs Smartphone optimiert war.


----------



## Ray2015 (1. März 2018)

*AW: PCGHX intern: Tapatalk-Unterstützung endet Anfang 2018*



ZAM schrieb:


> Also, es gab Feedback vom Tapatalk-Support, dass sie an Anpassungen arbeiten bzgl. DSGVO - Aber bis es soweit ist und ob es überhaupt so kommt, bleibt das Plugin erst mal aus.



Hab denen, als Forenbetreiber, jetzt auch mal Druck gemacht und das in diversen Foren zum Thema gemacht. Daraufhin haben sich weitere Forenbetreiber bei denen gemeldet. Hoffe das fruchtet.


----------



## Olstyle (1. März 2018)

*AW: PCGHX intern: Tapatalk-Unterstützung endet Anfang 2018*

Manchmal ist das Ergebnis der skalieren Seite auch einfach nur lustig .


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (1. März 2018)

*AW: PCGHX intern: Tapatalk-Unterstützung endet Anfang 2018*

Soso, du hast also nur eine Nachricht gelesen, schäm dich, und das als Mod


----------



## Palmdale (4. März 2018)

*AW: PCGHX intern: Tapatalk-Unterstützung endet Anfang 2018*



Ray2015 schrieb:


> Hab denen, als Forenbetreiber, jetzt auch mal Druck gemacht und das in diversen Foren zum Thema gemacht. Daraufhin haben sich weitere Forenbetreiber bei denen gemeldet. Hoffe das fruchtet.



Dem schließe ich mich an, hab ebenso den Support kontaktiert. Immerhin ist es die teuerste App, die ich je gekauft habe und dafür schreibe ich denen gerne wöchentlich. Wir reden schließlich von der gesamten EU, vielleicht sieht man zwischenzeitlich die Bedeutung... 

Hm, kann man irgendwie einzelne Foren von der Überleitung zu Tapatalk ausklammern? Derzeit hab ich die App deinstalliert, weil ja mein Hauptforum hier nicht mehr funktioniert. Vermisse jedoch die Funktionen und könnte vielleicht in den anderen Foren noch Tapatalk weiter laufen lassen


----------



## Ray2015 (21. April 2018)

*AW: PCGHX intern: Tapatalk-Unterstützung endet Anfang 2018*

Moin, es gibt neues von TapaTalk:

1. Data Security
All the data is processed and stored on Amazon Web Services (AWS) servers, and AWS is in full compliance with GDPR.

2. Data Protection Officer
We have a designated Data Protection Officer, and any questions or concerns can be addressed by emailing privacy@tapatalk.com

3. Tapatalk Plugin
The Tapatalk Plugin does not access any personal information, such as name, email, or cookie information, of Forum Members. And the Plugin never collects any sensitive information, such as Tax ID numbers, banking or credit card information, or health information.

IPs have been sent through the Tapatalk Plugin, but that information is not collected or stored on any Tapatalk server. We will have a plugin update available by May 1, and with the update, IPs will no longer be sent to Tapatalk.

4. Tapatalk App.
If a member of the forum elects to download and login to the Tapatalk app, by May 25th, we will have a consent management platform in app that will collect authorization by the user for information that is gathered by the app, and control with whom the information is shared.
Information that is gathered by the app:
The app collects information that is aggregated for analytics purposes (e.g., Google Analytics) and information on the Advertising Identifier used for targeted advertising. The user will have the ability to turn the permissions on or off by ad provider. If the permissions are turned off, the user will still see the same number as ads, but they will be less relevant.
If a user elected to register for a Tapatalk ID, we will have collected the email address of the user.
If a user wants to use the Tapatalk ID to become a member of a forum, we will ask permission to share that information with the forum they want to join. If permission is not given, we will not be able to register the member.
A user can request to delete their Tapatalk account, and all information about that user will be purged within 30 days. However, we will not delete the posts or images by that user. They will need to contact the forum owner to have that information removed.
Tapatalk Desktop and Mobile Web (Tapatalk Groups)
If a member of the forum elects to use Tapatalk Groups, on or before May 25th, we will have a consent management platform that will collect authorization by the user for information that is gathered by the website, and control with whom the information is shared.
Information that is gathered by the app
[ul]
The same information as the App, with the addition of cookies
If a user on Tapatalk Groups wishes to delete all their information, we will delete their user name from all prior posts, and replace the username with the name "anonymous".


Wie sieht es von eurer Seite aus wenn TapaTalk alles umsetzt? Werdet ihr TapaTalk dann wieder anbieten?


----------



## ZAM (21. April 2018)

*AW: PCGHX intern: Tapatalk-Unterstützung endet Anfang 2018*

Bis zum Stichtag der Umsetzung, also bis es live ist, bleibt es deaktiviert.


----------



## Ray2015 (28. April 2018)

*AW: PCGHX intern: Tapatalk-Unterstützung endet Anfang 2018*

TapaTalk hat mir geschrieben:

Dear Community Builder,
We like to share with you how we are preparing to meet the requirements of the General Data Protection Regulation (GDPR), the new data protection law coming into force on May 25, 2018. The GDPR affects European and non-European businesses using online advertising and measurement solutions when their sites and apps are accessed by users in the European Economic Area (EEA). While the GDPR only applies to EEA countries, we are rolling out the same privacy guidelines to all Tapatalk users globally.
We believe that privacy is fundamental in building a community, and have been taking steps to minimize the collection of use of data whenever possible.

Plugins
The Tapatalk Plugin does not access any personal information, such as name, email, or cookie information, of forum members. And the Plugin never collects any sensitive information, such as Tax ID numbers, banking or credit card information, or health information.
In some cases, IPs have been sent through the Tapatalk Plugin, and the IPs were used for spam and inappropriate content detection. We are not storing any IP address information. We are now using alternative tools to detect spam and inappropriate posts, and no longer have any need for IPs.
In some cases, the Tapatalk Plugin passed an email address when a user during login or sign up to your forum. We are now use an encrypted token version of the email for login so we will no longer have access to the actual email.
We will have Plugin updates for the eight supported forum systems in the next couple of weeks, and with the update, we will no longer collect IPs or transmit email addresses.

Tapatalk App
If a member of your forum uses the Tapatalk app, by May 25th, we will have a consent management platform in app that will collect authorization by the user for information that is gathered by the app, and control with whom the information is shared.
Information that is gathered by the app
The app collects information that is aggregated for analytics purposes (e.g., Google Analytics, or Matomo (aka Piwik)). The aggregated information provides analytics of the Tapatalk app usage for your forum in the Tapatalk Console
The Advertising Identifier for the mobile device is used for targeted advertising. The user will have the ability to turn the permissions on or off by ad provider. If the permissions are turned off, the user will still see the same number as ads, but they will be less relevant.
If a user elected to register for a Tapatalk ID, we will collect the email address of the user.
If a user wants to use the Tapatalk ID to become a member of a forum, we will ask permission to share that information with the forum they want to join. If permission is not given, we will not be able to register the member.
A user can request to delete their Tapatalk account, and all information about that user will be purged within 30 days. However, we will not delete the posts or images by that user. They will need to contact the forum owner to have that information removed.
In the next few days, we will also have a similar announcement for everyone that uses the Tapatalk app. And if you have any questions about GDPR - feel free post your question in the Tapatalk Support Forum.

Regards,
Tapatalk Team


----------



## ZAM (30. April 2018)

*AW: PCGHX intern: Tapatalk-Unterstützung endet Anfang 2018*

Klingt ok soweit. Ich schaue mir das noch mal genauer an, dann können wir Tapatalk ggfs. Ende Mai wieder online nehmen.

Die E-Mail haben sie uns gar nicht erst geschickt. ^^ Danke für die Info


----------



## MF13 (21. Mai 2018)

*AW: PCGHX intern: Tapatalk-Unterstützung endet Anfang 2018*



Markus_Wollny schrieb:


> Discourse schauen wir uns tatsächlich bereits an, wenn auch noch nicht mit dem konkreten Ziel, das extreme-Forum dorthin zu migrieren. Das ist allerdings technisch schon ein großer Schritt und muss gut überlegt sein - Discourse nutzt beispielsweise statt MySQL PostgreSQL (was ich sehr begrüße), unterstützte aber bislang noch keine PostgreSQL-Version >9.5 (der Patch dafür ist erst 12 Tage alt und daher wohl noch nicht ausreichend getestet); da wir bereits auf 10 sind, ist das aktuell bereits der erste Showstopper. Dann wird das Ding offiziell nur als Docker-Container supportet und die Dokumentation, wie man das in einer verteilten Architektur hinter einem Loadbalancer betreibt, ist etwas mau. Ruby-Entwickler gibt's zudem zur Zeit auch noch keine im Team und eigens für den Support einer Forensoftware Leute anzuheuern ist für uns nicht so einfach drin. Zufälligerweise habe ich am letzten Freitag mit einem Kollegen aus einem anderen großen Verlag gesprochen, der exakt diese Umstellung von VB auf Discourse gerade in Arbeit hat - der Importer für VBulletin ist leider ebenfalls alles andere als problemfrei.
> 
> Aber wir sehen selbst, dass VBulletin technisch Staub ansetzt und mir persönlich gefällt die Perspektive im Hinblick auf den Hersteller Internet Brands auch nicht so sonderlich. Bei den Alternativen sieht für mich Discourse allerdings in der Tat derzeit am vielversprechendsten aus, es kann also durchaus sein, dass wir da über kurz oder lang in näheren Kontakt damit kommen. Dabei wird allerdings das Extreme-Forum eher nicht die Pionierrolle spielen, wir würden das hier erst in Betracht ziehen, wenn Discourse bei uns schon woanders den "battle-tested" Status erreicht hat.
> 
> ...



Ich hoffe ehrlich gesagt, dass das Forum nicht auf Discourse umgestellt wird. Discourse sieht zwar schick und modern aus, aber für ein klassisches Forum wie dieses hier sind traditionelle  Forensoftwares wie Xenforo, IP.Board, WoltLab Suite...) um Welten besser geeignet, und in den aktuellen Versionen haben sie alle auch brauchbare responsive Designs, im Gegensatz zum vB4. 

Das fängt schon beim Inifnite Scrolling an. Wenn man nur die aktuellen Themen ansieht - wie es in der Regel bei Supportforen der Fall ist -  stört das nicht sonderlich, aber wenn man auch mal ältere Themen lesen will, dann kann das schnell extrem nervig werden.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. Mai 2018)

*Tabatalk und DSGVO*

Kehrt mit DSGVO auch endlich Tabatalk wieder ins Forum zurück?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (25. Mai 2018)

*AW: PCGHX intern: Tapatalk-Unterstützung endet Anfang 2018*



ZAM schrieb:


> Bis zum Stichtag der Umsetzung, also bis es live ist, bleibt es deaktiviert.



Das sollte sich dann ab Heute ändern.
Neue App ist draußen incl GDPR
Daher PCGH, wann kommt die Freigabe?

Tapatalk - 100,000+ Forums - Apps on Google Play

NEUE FUNKTIONEN
- GDPR Compliance


----------



## ZAM (25. Mai 2018)

*AW: PCGHX intern: Tapatalk-Unterstützung endet Anfang 2018*

Das prüfen wir kommende Woche erst mal.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (25. Mai 2018)

*AW: PCGHX intern: Tapatalk-Unterstützung endet Anfang 2018*

Gibt es dann auf der Main ein Artikel dazu, das Tapatalk wieder frei gegeben ist?


----------



## orca113 (25. Mai 2018)

*AW: PCGHX intern: Tapatalk-Unterstützung endet Anfang 2018*



ZAM schrieb:


> Das prüfen wir kommende Woche erst mal.



Komm schon macht es nicht so spannend!!!

Gebt es frei das wäre man ein Wort Leute


----------



## N8Mensch2 (25. Mai 2018)

*AW: PCGHX intern: Tapatalk-Unterstützung endet Anfang 2018*

Also ich brauche es nicht


----------



## Palmdale (28. Mai 2018)

*AW: PCGHX intern: Tapatalk-Unterstützung endet Anfang 2018*

*(vor)froi*


----------



## ZAM (28. Mai 2018)

*AW: PCGHX intern: Tapatalk-Unterstützung endet Anfang 2018*

Um es kurz zu machen. Die aktuellen Anpassungen klingen soweit ok. Aber wir müssen uns erst mal anschauen, was die Technik dahinter so treibt.
Das wird diese Woche aber nichts mehr.


----------



## blautemple (4. Juni 2018)

*AW: PCGHX intern: Tapatalk-Unterstützung endet Anfang 2018*

Uuuuuuuuund?


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (5. Juni 2018)

*AW: PCGHX intern: Tapatalk-Unterstützung endet Anfang 2018*

Ja bin auch schon gespannt, wann ich endlich wieder Tapatalk nutzen kann. Wie schauts aus ZAM?


----------



## ZAM (5. Juni 2018)

*AW: PCGHX intern: Tapatalk-Unterstützung endet Anfang 2018*

Nicht verwechseln, ich reaktiviere es maximal nur. Es ist nicht meine Entscheidung ob und wann. ^^


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (5. Juni 2018)

*AW: PCGHX intern: Tapatalk-Unterstützung endet Anfang 2018*

Du sitzt aber dicht an der Quelle der Entscheider.


----------



## blautemple (5. Juni 2018)

*AW: PCGHX intern: Tapatalk-Unterstützung endet Anfang 2018*



ZAM schrieb:


> Nicht verwechseln, ich reaktiviere es maximal nur. Es ist nicht meine Entscheidung ob und wann. ^^



Du hast nur den Fehler gemacht dich hier zu Wort zu melden


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: PCGHX intern: Tapatalk-Unterstützung endet Anfang 2018*

Und wird es was?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## orca113 (7. Juni 2018)

*AW: PCGHX intern: Tapatalk-Unterstützung endet Anfang 2018*

ZAM ist die arme Sau die es technisch umsetzen muß oder wie ist das?

Vielleicht wäre ein Statement (evtl auf der Newsseite) keine schlechte Idee. Von Thilo bzw einem anderen der Administration oder Leitung. 

Es scheint ja doch reges Interesse an einer Wiederaufnahme der Tapa-Unterstützung zu geben.


----------



## blautemple (8. Juni 2018)

*AW: PCGHX intern: Tapatalk-Unterstützung endet Anfang 2018*

Technisch gibt es da nichts großartig umzusetzen, er braucht halt nur die Freigabe von "oben"...


----------



## ZAM (11. Juni 2018)

*AW: PCGHX intern: Tapatalk-Unterstützung endet Anfang 2018*

Es ist wieder aktiv.


----------



## orca113 (11. Juni 2018)

*AW: PCGHX intern: Tapatalk-Unterstützung endet Anfang 2018*

Yeah!!!!!!

Danke ZAM für deine Info! Das freut mich riesig.


----------



## iReckyy (11. Juni 2018)

*AW: PCGHX intern: Tapatalk-Unterstützung endet Anfang 2018*

Mich freut das auch sehr


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. Juni 2018)

*AW: PCGHX intern: Tapatalk-Unterstützung endet Anfang 2018*

Bin Happy 

Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Olstyle (11. Juni 2018)

*AW: PCGHX intern: Tapatalk-Unterstützung endet Anfang 2018*

Test Test Test mit Tapatalk...
Yeah


----------



## ZAM (11. Juni 2018)

*AW: PCGHX intern: Tapatalk-Unterstützung endet Anfang 2018*

Die Signaturen "Gesendet von ... mit Tapatalk" dürften auch nicht mehr auftauchen.


----------



## Leob12 (11. Juni 2018)

*AW: PCGHX intern: Tapatalk-Unterstützung endet Anfang 2018*

Perfekt 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## ZAM (13. Juni 2018)

*AW: PCGHX intern: Tapatalk-Unterstützung endet Anfang 2018*

*Info!*

Wir haben Tapatalk erst mal wieder deaktivieren müssen, ich kann momentan noch nicht sagen, wie lange.

Wir beobachten in den letzten Tagen einen Anstieg von Response-Zeiten unserer Webseiten und der Startzeitpunkt fällt ca. auf die Re-Integration von Tapatalk zurück. Um Tapatalk als möglichen Verursacher auszuschließen, haben wir es erst mal wieder deaktiviert.

Wir bitten um Euer Verständnis.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (13. Juni 2018)

*AW: PCGHX intern: Tapatalk-Unterstützung endet Anfang 2018*

Ah, danke für die Meldung, das ist natürlich dann völlig korrekt es so zu machen; wenn es daran liegt, ist das ja auch keien Lösung für uns alle 

nebenbei, die Nutzung des Forums auf dem Smartphone finde ich auch im Browser ganz ok, das geht bei anderen Foren deutlich schlechter.


----------



## Leob12 (13. Juni 2018)

*AW: PCGHX intern: Tapatalk-Unterstützung endet Anfang 2018*



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Ah, danke für die Meldung, das ist natürlich dann völlig korrekt es so zu machen; wenn es daran liegt, ist das ja auch keien Lösung für uns alle
> 
> nebenbei, die Nutzung des Forums auf dem Smartphone finde ich auch im Browser ganz ok, das geht bei anderen Foren deutlich schlechter.



Trotzdem nervig. Tapatalk ist viel bequemer.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (13. Juni 2018)

*AW: PCGHX intern: Tapatalk-Unterstützung endet Anfang 2018*

Fraglos, aber auch nicht auf kosten der Website.


----------



## ZAM (14. Juni 2018)

*AW: PCGHX intern: Tapatalk-Unterstützung endet Anfang 2018*

Ist wieder aktiv.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (14. Juni 2018)

*AW: PCGHX intern: Tapatalk-Unterstützung endet Anfang 2018*

Also lag es nicht an Tapatalk?


----------



## ZAM (14. Juni 2018)

*AW: PCGHX intern: Tapatalk-Unterstützung endet Anfang 2018*

Nö, sonst wäre es nicht mehr aktiv. ^^


----------



## Ray2015 (16. Juni 2018)

*AW: PCGHX intern: Tapatalk-Unterstützung endet Anfang 2018*

Juhuuuu  Heute einfach mal über Tapatalk hier rein geschaut und es funktioniert wieder. Vielen lieben Dank, dass ihr euch doch noch für TapaTalk entschieden habt. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Leo-Nardo (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: PCGHX intern: Tapatalk-Unterstützung endet Anfang 2018*

Ich vermisse Tapatalk überhaupt nicht. Die Forenseite ist sehr gut mobil lesbar. Bei euch vermisse ich tapatalk kein bisschen. 
Ciao


----------



## ZAM (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: PCGHX intern: Tapatalk-Unterstützung endet Anfang 2018*



Leo-Nardo schrieb:


> Ich vermisse Tapatalk überhaupt nicht. Die Forenseite ist sehr gut mobil lesbar. Bei euch vermisse ich tapatalk kein bisschen.
> Ciao



Das ist ja schön, aber Tapatalk ist trotzdem seit ein paar Wochen wieder aktiv.


----------



## orca113 (19. Juli 2018)

*AW: PCGHX intern: Tapatalk-Unterstützung endet Anfang 2018*



Leo-Nardo schrieb:


> Ich vermisse Tapatalk überhaupt nicht. Die Forenseite ist sehr gut mobil lesbar. Bei euch vermisse ich tapatalk kein bisschen.
> Ciao



Ganz ehrlich, die  ist vielleicht gut lesbar aber absolut nicht gut "benutzbar". Wenn ihr mich fragt ein aboluter Fail.

Tapatalk FTW.


----------



## blautemple (19. Juli 2018)

*AW: PCGHX intern: Tapatalk-Unterstützung endet Anfang 2018*



orca113 schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, die  ist vielleicht gut lesbar aber absolut nicht gut "benutzbar". Wenn ihr mich fragt ein aboluter Fail.
> 
> Tapatalk FTW.



Tapatalk ist alleine schon deswegen tausendmal besser weil man da alle wichtigen Foren unter einem Hut hat ^^


----------

